# Turtle Killers of Montcalm County



## Bwana (Sep 28, 2004)

I have rescued a turtle or two while traveling. One time I pulled over to move a turtle and some a-hole in a black ford F-150 drove by and hit it right in front of me; didn't brake; didn't swerve; just drove right over the turtle......that really pissed me off. This happened between Lakeview and Altona.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

itchn2fish said:


> Ima turtle picker upper also. Lately I have been dodging alot of wooly-worms during the day & and frogs at night.


What are these wooly worms colored like?Do they have alot of orange or mostly black?


----------



## eddiejohn4 (Dec 23, 2005)

I am with you guys. I too am a turtle pick up artist. I am smooth, have not been latched onto yet.

There are indeed some sick people out there, so it very possible this was done on purpose.


----------



## Fecus (Apr 12, 2006)

sorry another bad joke

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMNry4PE93Y


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

stinger63 said:


> What are these wooly worms colored like?Do they have alot of orange or mostly black?


 They vary. They look like these in this link. I don't really buy into their amazing weather prediction powers.
http://members.shaw.ca/soohortsociety2/Page13_ThingsGoWrong_WoolyBearCaterpillar.htm


----------



## susie2005777 (May 29, 2008)

eddiejohn4 said:


> I am with you guys. I too am a turtle pick up artist. I am smooth, have not been latched onto yet.
> 
> There are indeed some sick people out there, so it very possible this was done on purpose.


Just because I know the area well~~I would not doubt that people just run over them, just to do it. Not all of them do that, but I do know some that just do things like that for the "fun" of it. :sad:


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

That is such a shame. Damned ignorant people. Turtles have always been interesting to me, you know turtles have almost no "natural" deaths? if left alone they can live basically forever!


----------

